# Everything D&D Ever - Temple of the Frog



## KirayaTiDrekan (Aug 29, 2014)

_In the year 2052, humans finally set foot on Mars.

Less than five years later, humanity was nearly annihilated.  Magic was unleashed on the world in an apocalypse of energy and vengeance by the dragons.

Dragons, ancient enemies of Atlantis, had long ago sealed away Earth's magic in an artifact known as the Crystal Prison.  When humans finally reached Mars, the ancient birthplace of the dragons, devastated in the war with Atlantis, the dragons knew that humans were once again a threat.

The dragons sent ships full of their minions but they vastly underestimated the technological advances of humanity.  The war reached a stalemate and the Dragon Emperor, unwilling to acknowledge anything less than total victory, fractured the Crystal Prison.  The Dragon Empire's capitol ship was caught in the devastation and crashed, splitting in three pieces as it came down amidst the onslaught of magical energies.

Nearly 1,000 years later, humanity is finally beginning to rebuild in a world unlike the Earth of old.  Massive geographical changes have rendered the old continents unrecognizable.  Creatures of magic and nightmare roam the world.  Humanoids and demi-humans of various sorts, once servants and slaves of the dragons, now populate the world alongside humans.  

In the last 100 years, the nation of Blackmoor found the mid-section of the crashed capitol ship of the Dragon Empire.  Wonders of mingled magic and technology have found their way into the hands of the noble and elite.  Craving ever more power, the humans of Blackmoor continue to scavenge from the ship and learn the secrets of its magic.

Elves from the western continent have now come to Blackmoor.  At first, they sent diplomats to dissuade the humans of Blackmoor from their path, but they failed.  Now they send troops.  War is coming.  The elves see Blackmoor as a threat - children playing with dangerous toys they do not understand, ignorant men delving into secrets they cannot comprehend.  

Both Blackmoor and the elves have heard tales of a large bandit city hidden in the Great Swamp of Mil.  If rumor holds true, the head of the crashed Dragon Empire ship lies at the heart of the city, half-sunken into the swamp, resembling a massive amphibian and now known as...
The Temple of the Frog​
What secrets does the Temple hold?  The elves would see it destroyed.  Blackmoor would see it exploited.  Whoever conquers it first will most certainly hold the fate of the coming war in their hands.

_Everything D&D Ever is an experiment - Can one campaign setting hold every official D&D adventure ever published (not including magazines)?  I have created a mash-up world that will try to do just that.  A lot of setting details are altered, jury-rigged, and otherwise mangled from their original forms in order to fit into this mega-setting.  I've also added in my own little twists just for kicks here and there.

What's more, we'll playing through those adventures in order of original publication, thus starting with Temple of the Frog.  The adventures will be played mostly as written, with some setting details and NPCs reworked to fit the world.  Also, for adventures like Temple of the Frog where the details are vague, I'll be filling in the blanks with my own material.

For this first adventure, we'll be using the rules and character options in the free Basic PDF.  Please use the customizing ability scores variant (with 27 points) to determine ability scores.  Starting gear should be per class and background.

When determining personality traits, ideals, bonds, and flaws, try to integrate them into the setting as described above (and below).  I know there's not a lot of details, yet, but feel free to ask for any specifics, clarifications, or any other information.  Please use the starting equipment described in your class and background or buy equipment with 125 GP for fighters and clerics and 100 GP for wizards and rogues.  

I'm hoping for at least four players and will accept a maximum of eight.

_Some miscellaneous setting details...

Dragons are the stuff of legends and history.  People know there was a war with them long ago, but only the oldest elves know any of the details of that war.

There are no gods.  The Church of the Healing Light offers some spiritual guidance but it is small and faces persecution from the nobility of Blackmoor.  Various cults dedicated to demon lords have gained secret power and influence in Blackmoor as the decadent nobles find new ways to amuse themselves.

There is a huge class gap in Blackmoor - nobles have access to the magitech of the ancient dragon ship, using hovering divans to move about the city and animated servants to tend to their estates; the poor, on the other hand, can barely scrape a living together and often go hungry.  Disease often strikes the most impoverished.

Elves, dwarves, and halflings come from a continent to the west (what was once North America).  The elves have all but declared war on Blackmoor, though the dwarves and halflings have not chosen sides.  

Blackmoor is a vast empire, the nobility using the magi-tech from the ancient dragon ship to assert control over a variety of other human nations and cultures.  However, Blackmoor's reach exceeds its grasp.  The further from the capitol (built at the base of the mountain where-in the dragon ship lies) one gets the less influence Blackmoor actually has._


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 29, 2014)

How are you for the PHB?

And, ummm, yeah I'll give this a go.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2014)

This looks neat, but I am in a looooot of games right now. I need to see what happens with a few other games before I can commit to this. I would like to try moar 5th Ed though.

Edit - Hup! Just saw it was basic.pdf only. Okay, I'll wait for that to open up a bit before throwing my hat in.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Aug 29, 2014)

Yeah, I'm poor at the moment, so no PHB for this one.

Chapter two (Tomb of Horrors) will include the PHB.


----------



## mudbunny (Aug 29, 2014)

Sweet jeebus yes!!

I will dig through the basic pdf and grab something from there.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2014)

Hm. Although...I have been wanting to try a thief. And they're in basic. 

Would we get to upgrade to PHB stats when the game gets there?


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 29, 2014)

and how long are chapters?  


dibs on wizard, I'd prefer High Elf or Human (or Tiefling, heh), and if it doesn't matter until 2nd level (which could be chapter 2?) I could have an eye towards Abjuration, Transmutation, or Diviner... but they're all so cool!  

There's a basic random character generator on this site, in the tools thread, iirc.  Excel sheet, some PBH stuff mentioned (but not filled in yet).  I'm strongly considering figuring out the code and expanding it drastically with homebrew or PHB stuff.  Just need to figure out how to add things as they increase, like levels, equipment, etc.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Aug 29, 2014)

Each chapter is intended to be its own self-contained mini-campaign except where adventures are intentionally linked together (the GDQ series, for example).

For this chapter, I wanted to start at level 1, but the Temple itself is a bit more high powered than that so I plan on doing some introductory stuff that reveals more of the setting and the conflict between Blackmoor and the elves before diving into the Temple itself.

Regarding the PHB, once I get my hands on it, I'd be willing to allow level upgrades to contain PHB material (feats instead of ability score bonus, etc).  With any luck, I'll have it before most characters have to make subclass choices.  I'll also let characters retrain within reason (not an entirely different class, but clerics could choose a new domain, wizards could choose a new tradition if we've already passed 2nd level, etc.

I'd also allow a new PHB character to join after I acquire the PHB, assuming you're willing to let me kill your old character in some story-motivating but suitably awesome manner.    However, for story and campaign world reasons, Dragonborn do not exist in the world yet.


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 29, 2014)

This is a randomly generated character.  I'll fix the ability scores later, and as he's 1st level I won't need to worry about "Illusionist" (ie: I could, I think, make him an Evoker, which I'm thinking of doing anyway)

Just getting my hat in.








 Urth StormwindHuman(Illuskan)

Young Adult, MaleChaotic Good

 Wizard (Illusion)Background:Sage




 ABILITY
ModSAVES

Height:72"

STR9-1-1

Weight180lbs

DEX1311

Speed:30

CON1000

HIT DICE6

INT1635

Hit Points:7

WIS1424





CHA1522















SkillsScore
Personality





Acrobatics (Dex)1
4 There’s nothing I like more than a good mystery.
 Animal Handling (Wis)3

 Arcana (Int)5
Ideals





Athletics (Str)-1
4 No Limits. Nothing should fetter the infinite possibility inherent in all existence. (Chaotic)
 Deception (Cha)2

 History (Int)3







Insight (Wis)3
Bonds





Indimidation (Cha)2
6 I sold my soul for knowledge. I hope to do great deeds and win it back.
 Investigation (Int)3

 Medicine (Wis)5
Flaws





Nature (Int)3
2 Most people scream and run when they see a demon.  I stop and take notes on its anatomy
 Perception (Wis)3

 Performance (Cha)2







Persuasion (Cha)2
Equipment




 Religion (Int)3
MeleeQuarterstaff




Sleight of Hand (Dex)0
RangedDagger




Stealth (Dex)1
ToolExplorer's pack




Survival (Wis)3
Other:No armor


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Aug 29, 2014)

I really like the "sold the soul" angle as it could potentially tie into the various demon cults operating in Blackmoor's capitol.  Any ideas on which demon lord your character may have sold his soul to?  And, possibly more importantly, why?  You'll also need to pick some spells, both cantrips and 1st level spells in your spellbook, as well as spells prepared.


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 30, 2014)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?357980-Random-Character-Generator-(beta-1-0)

Link to the thread with the random generator.



Sold his soul:  Hrm, I dunno.  I don't think he would.  I'd much prefer him to have learned his secret from a dark tome, one that marked him as tainted somehow.  Like, the Necronomicon, that sort of thing.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Aug 30, 2014)

Alrighty, be sure to change that on your character sheet.  Tomb of what, is the question?


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 30, 2014)

Heh, TOME.  Edited that into my post, sorry 


And I'll try to come up with some further details.

Question: while this is a game theoretically including historical classics, will it necessarily be a dungeon crawl through the previously-mentioned modules?  Or will we be exploring the world in a more sandbox-ish capacity?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm hoping for a bit of both, but it will vary from adventure to adventure.  For this first adventure, the build up will be a bit sandboxy until you get to the actual Temple itself, then we'll be in dungeon crawl mode.


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 30, 2014)

The Trifold Tome, the Book of Eldritch Whispers.


And sounds good.  Let's see who else joins this little band...


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks to an anonymous early birthday gift...

The Player's Handbook is now mine!!!!

Which means, it is now yours to use as you see fit for your characters!!!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2014)

YAY!

Congrats!


----------



## mudbunny (Aug 30, 2014)

I think I will grab a paladin.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2014)

Hey, if I'm human can I use the variant starting traits instead of the +1 to all stats?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Aug 30, 2014)

Let's go with a tentative yes to see how it plays.


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 31, 2014)

Ain't no party without a Bard.  Or Warlock.  Or a Bard/lok.

I only see two issues:

* There's already an arcane caster on the party, and it always feels like stepping on toes to me when someone also plays an arcane character... mind you, 5e has, what, four arcane casters?

* There was mention of Tomb of Horrors, which suggests I should make a throwaway character or three.

I might also pick up a Tempest Cleric, because they're nifty.

Looks like an (Human?) Illusionist, a (?) Thief, and a (?) Paladin so far...


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Aug 31, 2014)

Don't worry too much about Tomb of Horrors.  That will be a new set of characters created at high level.


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 31, 2014)

As someone who enjoyed both 3e and 4e, I can say that the idea of going by role rather than power source is a fine idea, imho.  

A bard is fine, due to the healing spells.  More than fine, in fact.  With the paladin mentioned, we'll have plenty of healing, plus two charismatic people (so I can be a fun sour-puss wizard  )

I'm not sure about the illusionist part, probably go Evoker, Abjurer, Transmuter... Possibly Enchanter, as I love the special ability of charm-gaze (iirc; I'll double check that one...).  I foresee lots of use of electricity spells, and some kind of super-annihilation blast, and a local teleportation spell, if I can figure that out.  Which, put that way, sounds a bit like my Diablo 3 Wizard... in fact, quite a bit, actually.  ...loved that game!  

I kind of wish I could learn the Eldritch Blast cantrip, as I like the idea of just zapping stuff.  Oh well.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 31, 2014)

Wizards get zappy cantrips too. Firebolt even does as much damage as an unmodded EB.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm not terribly worried about party "roles" per se.  There will be plenty for everyone to do, trust me.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 1, 2014)

fireinthedust said:


> I kind of wish I could learn the Eldritch Blast cantrip, as I like the idea of just zapping stuff.  Oh well.



a) Be a Human.

b) Pick the alternate Human package for a starting feat.

c) Pick 'Spell Sniper' as your Feat.

d) Pick 'Eldritch Bolt' as your bonus spell.  Mind you, you'd use Charisma to shoot it. :3

or

a) Pick a Warlock.  Your soul-selling backstory lends well to a Warlock.

Then we can have THREE Charismatic people on the party. *lol*

I am now leaning towards a female Tiefling Bard named Poetry.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 1, 2014)

Warlock:  I hear ya, but I'm going to have to stay Wizard.  It's... it's who I *am* (sobs, inspirational music, the hills are alive...)

I'll go with that fire bolt spell, then, and look into finding lightning spells later, or items to convert damage to lightning.


Since we're in the post-apocalypse, are our legends based on pop culture?  Like Star Wars, Superheroes, or MLP?  Can we have zippers, coffee, and baseball caps?  Okay, that last part is unlikely, but I can definitely see a religion/mythology based upon equine goddesses of friendship and magic, who represent the virtues... gosh, that's hilarious.


Oh, and are there the shattered remains of old world cities, filled with the shambling corpses of our ancestors who yet hunger for human flesh?

If yes on that last one, I'm honestly happy to sandbox around this setting and meet NPCs, fight raiders, and throw spells at other mages.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2014)

I was gonna say, if you want lightning get Witch Bolt, but that's 1st level. Aheh. Carry on.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 1, 2014)

Regarding the time before...

The shattering of the Crystal Prison unleashed magic in a sudden wave that ignited natural disasters all over the world.  Much of the previous civilization was destroyed and what did survive is now under water, slowly eroding.

The further inland on the original continents you go, the more likely you are to encounter the odd artifact from the time before - skeletal remains of skyscrapers jutting up out of the desert, hollowed out wingless airplanes covered in moss and weeds, etc.

Lore from the time before is also rare.  The electronic means of storing data and information that the world had mostly converted to by the 2040s were completely wiped out.  Most of the physical books still in existence were too flimsy to survive the various natural disasters.  Some stories and fragments of stories survive, but the retelling has left them barely recognizable.

For example, the prophet, Pelor, who founded the Church of the Healing Light, is said to have studied an ancient book that spoke of a man on a cross.  He took this to mean that the man was holding aloft the sun itself and that the man was a metaphor for any person who sought to bring light to darkness.  Thus the man was forgotten and the sun (and light in general) became the foundation upon which the Church of the Healing Light was built.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 1, 2014)

Witch Bolt:  hah, actually I saw it just as I was heading out for lunch.  Perfect spell!


Church of Light:  Hmmm, with the vast number of bibles in print, I'd guess some serious trauma blasted the world if that level of reinterpretation happened.  (And my first degree included a major in Christianity and Culture (i.e.: how it interacts with cultures throughout history, changes, develops, etc.), so believe me when I say that it would take a lot for that level of reinterpretation; although maybe, in a generation or two without the written word, and with different cultural influences, it could happen.  Hmmm)   That said, perhaps St. Cuthbert would be a good addition to the mythology of the church of healing and light, one of the prophets, say, or some other major figure?  it would fit with D&D mythology, if that makes sense.  The friend of the prophet Pelor?


BRB, good stuff.  Don't tell us, and I suppose it doesn't matter for the game.  Just me theorizing.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 1, 2014)

One of the reasons for the misinterpretation is a language shift.  Magic suffused everything and the "primal languages" influenced the common tongues to such an extent that old surviving written texts aren't really readable anymore.  Its also been a thousand years, so natural language shifts have occurred as well.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 2, 2014)

Sweet!

Spells:  Entangle, Charm Person, Shield, Find Familiar, Sleep, Chromatic Orb
Cantrips:  Ray of Frost, Mage Hand, Firebolt

For my Familiar, I'd like either an owl or, if possible, a monkey with wings that could use the same stats.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 2, 2014)

Welp, looks like Poetry is going to be an Archaeologist trying to piece together lost languages and re-create history.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 2, 2014)

Regarding familiars, go with something we have stats for (in the PHB Appendix D) and reflavor as desired (so, a miniature winged monkey would use a hawk's stats).


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 2, 2014)

Everyone, let's go with a tentative IC start date of 9/15.  So, please have your characters ready to go before then.

I'll be posting a Rogues Gallery thread in the next couple of days.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 3, 2014)

Is it a FACT that there are no God/desses in the world?

As I understand your world's state of affairs, we're dealing with a real-world Earth scenario that collapsed and is now D&D Fantasy-land.  

Is there a Truth About Religion that you might like to explore as part of your world's cosmology, or are we really just focusing on module-busting?  I thought about making Poetry a Sage (or Acolyte) and looking specifically for Religious artifacts as a possible focus.

I'm still bouncing around ideas.

Also, are you comfortable with a Tiefling as one of your world's races?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 3, 2014)

Tieflings are more than fine.  There are many demon and devil worshipping cults in Blackmoor and they've been around long enough that tieflings are, while not common, a known phenomena (their origin being more along the lines of 2E's tieflings, which also means you can vary the appearance as you like).

As for the "truth" about gods, there is definitely more to that, which we will be exploring later on (though not in this adventure).

The "Truth" (don't read unless your curiosity gets the better of you  )- [sblock]During the ancient war between Atlantis and the dragons, Atlantis sought to even the playing field by enhancing themselves with magic.  Their first results spawned demon lords and devil princes, which they locked away in the lower planes.  Their second attempt created the first gods - the pantheons ancient civilizations worshipped.  The dragons created the crystal prison to seal magic away from Atlantis and waited for the ancient pantheons to die off due to lack of contact with their worshippers.  Because of the threat gods posed to their power at the time, the dragons used the Atlantean method of ascension to create a council of Elder Dragons, led by Bahamut and Tiamat, who watched over the humanoid races within the Dragon Empire and ensured that no mortal ever ascended to godhood again.  They ignored Earth, believing that the Crystal Prison was sufficient.  A crack in the crystal allowed the occasional miracle but that was all.  After the second war that destroyed modern civilization, the Elder Dragons extended their vigil to Earth, though there are stirrings of dissent among some members of the council.  We won't be touching on that storyline until the Dragonlance modules, much later on.[/sblock]


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 3, 2014)

Hey!  There's lots of cool ideas here.  Is there room for one more? I'd be interested in playing a gnome fighter. I've just been playing around and I think I can build a viable front-front liner, and it looks like you need some hitting power!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 3, 2014)

Absolutely!

Some world info on gnomes...

They don't exist in the traditional way other races exist.  A gnome is a fey spirit wrapped in mortal flesh, drawn from the feywild into places in the mortal world of high magical concentration.  Thus, there are no gnome children and no gnome communities.  Each gnome is a unique and magical individual.  Gnomes are often curious, inquisitive, and more than a little mischievous, yet also naïve and easily manipulated.  Gnome names are either a string of syllables that the gnome thinks is fun to say or an emotion that the gnome most identifies with (or enjoys creating in others), like Joy, Avarice, Elation, or Sorrow.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 3, 2014)

Okay, I am looking at being a human with the bonus feat to start, and I'm trying to decide which way to go with that. It'd help if I had a quick summary of who was in the game already. I could easily go with a ranged attack focus or a melee attack focus...not sure which would work better with this team so far.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 3, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Some world info on gnomes...
> 
> They don't exist in the traditional way other races exist.  A gnome is a fey spirit wrapped in mortal flesh, drawn from the feywild into places in the mortal world of high magical concentration.  Thus, there are no gnome children and no gnome communities.  Each gnome is a unique and magical individual.  Gnomes are often curious, inquisitive, and more than a little mischievous, yet also naïve and easily manipulated.  Gnome names are either a string of syllables that the gnome thinks is fun to say or an emotion that the gnome most identifies with (or enjoys creating in others), like Joy, Avarice, Elation, or Sorrow.




Sounds great, and appropriate for what I'm thinking. 

I'll go TWF, though I'm open to alternatives (with all this magic I think we've got ranged covered, yeah?; it's surprising how viable all the styles are.

Character to follow.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 3, 2014)

Lilly (forest gnome sailor fighter 1)
(in progress)

Str 8 (-1)
Dex 16 (+3)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 15 (+2)
Wis 12 (+1) 
Cha 10 (0)

Size: small
Speed: 25
Vision: Darkvision 60 feet
Languages: Common, Gnome
Alignment: CG

Hit points: 12
AC 15
Proficiencies: all armor, weapons, shields, navigator’s tools, vehicles (water)
Saves: Str, Con
Skills: Acrobatics (+5), Insight (+3), Perception (+3), Athletics (+1)

Fighter things: 
Style: twf
Second wind (bonus action to regain 1d10+1 hp, 1/rest)

Gnome things:
Advantage on Int, Wis, and Cha saves vs. magic
Cantrip: Minor illusion (DC 13)
Speak with small beasts.

Sailor things: 
Feature: Ship’s passage

Characteristics:
Personality: I enjoy sailing to new ports and making new friends (3)
Ideal: Freedom. The sea is freedom… (3)
Bond: In a harbour town, I have a paramour… (4)
Flaw: My pride will probably lead to my downfall. (6)

Possessions: 26gp
Trinket (rabbit’s foot).
Studded leather 	45 gp  13lbs	
2 shortswords	20	4
light crossbow	25	5
bolts (80)		4	6
bolt case (4)	4	4		
backpack		1	5

not bought food, etc. yet;  just confirming that normal encumbrance rules (and not the p. 176 variant) are in place?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 3, 2014)

So, in case you were curious what the overall campaign outline looks like, here you go.  Yes, it is huge.  I'm taking it one adventure at a time so if it stalls at any point, I can pick it back up later.  Note that while these are separated out into various eras, because we are playing the adventures in publication order (with a couple of exceptions here and there), some of these will overlap and crossover a bit, especially in the 2nd Edition era.

Note that this outline is just a basic overview and subject to change based on PC actions.

Also note, obviously, there are spoilers afoot here.

[sblock]*Phase One*

Blackmoor

*Phase Two*

Classic Greyhawk and Known World Adventures

*Phase Three*

Dragonlance - The Third Dragon War, Gods ascend.

*Phase Four*

Time of Troubles - The new Gods have gotten out of control and have to be reined in.

*Phase Five*

Spelljammer - The Dragon Empire threatens to return for a fourth dragon war, prompting a conflict in space.

*Phase Six*

The Grand Conjunction - The Shadow Realm threatens to intrude on the mortal world.

*Phase Seven*

Timescape - As a result of the Grand Conjunction, temporal rifts begin forming that must be repaired by traveling through them into different era's of Earth's history, culminating in the 1890s and a confrontation with the Red Death.

*Phase Eight
*
Dark Sun - The confrontation with the Red Death fails, or at least seems to, creating an alternate timeline in which the shattering of the Crystal Prison had an even more catastrophic affect on the world and magic now actively damages life.

*Phase Nine*

Greyhawk Wars - In the core timeline, meanwhile, war has erupted among the various nations.

*Phase Ten*

Wrath of the Immortals - In the core timeline, the wars among mortals escalate and are revealed to be manipulated by the Gods, with a final confrontation between deific factions at hand.

*Phase Eleven*

From the Ashes - In the aftermath of the Greyhawk Wars and Wrath of the Immortals, the world of the core timeline slowly rebuilds.

*Phase Twelve*

Council of Wyrms - Meanwhile, in the Dragon Empire, after suffering a defeat at the hands of the fledgling spelljammer crews of Earth, the Empire suffers conflicts and setbacks from within as various clans and factions attempt to usurp power from a weak new Emperor.

*Phase Thirteen*

Planescape - In the aftermath of Wrath of the Immortals, the city of Sigil is erected to allow easier travel to the realms of the Gods.  Factions begin to form as mortals bring their conflicts to the divine realms.

*Phase Fourteen*

Birthright - The new kingdoms formed from the ashes of the Greyhawk Wars begin jockeying for influence, power, and territory.

*Phase Fifteen*

The Summer of Chaos - The Red Death again attempts to alter time, this time creating a second alternate timeline in which the Dragon Empire won the War of the Lance but then a magical shift caused magic to behave strangely, creating a bizarre new world.

*Phase Sixteen*

Arcane Age - In an effort to thwart the Red Death, time travelers once again travel back in time, this time to the world as it existed a few hundred years after the fall of Blackmoor.

*Phase Seventeen*

Planeshifting - Events in the planes begin to hint at a greater threat to the Gods themselves, as the modrons march and dead gods plot their return.  These events culminate in a war between the various factions.  There are hints of a greater conspiracy, however...

*Phase Eighteen*

Vecna! - The ancient and powerful lich Vecna is revealed to be the villain behind many recent events, using the power of the Red Death to escape the Shadow Realm and make an attempt at taking Sigil.  Meanwhile, in the mortal realm, The Apocalypse Stone is discovered...

*Phase Nineteen*

Ashardalon Rises - The ancient Emperor of the Dragon Empire, the one who shattered the Crystal Prison and made Earth what it is now, plots his return.

*Phase Twenty
*
Eberron - In the decades since first Vecna and then Ashardalon's plots were defeated, the world has changed.  The warforged created during the Apocalypse Stone wars are now free, and magic has finally been fully embraced by some nations.

*Phase Twenty-one*

Red Hand of Doom - In the frontier lands, a horde of humanoids who worship dragons begins to stir.

*Phase Twenty-Two*

The Empire of Shade - A new threat emerges that utilizes the power of the Shadow Realm to corrupt magic itself.

*Phase Twenty-Three*

The Third Rise of Orcus - The demonlord Orcus sets into motion events that culminate in attempting to usurp The Raven Queen, the goddess of death who ascended at the end of the conflict with the Empire of Shade.

*Phase Twenty-Four*

Gamma World - Orcus's attempt at godhood briefly reawakens the dormant Red Death, whose mad dreams open a time rift, creating a new alternate timeline in which the shattering of the Crystal Prison resulted in a bizarre post apocalyptic world.

*Phase Twenty-Five*

The Sundering - The Red Death returns and unhinges time completely, resulting in all alternate timelines chaotically intertwining.  The timelines must be set right once and for all to restore the core timeline.

*Phase Twenty-Six*

Tyranny of Dragons - The Dragon Empire returns, resulting in the Fourth Dragon War.[/sblock]


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 4, 2014)

Hah!  I deeply respect ambition.

I would strongly suggest taking this game one encounter at a time.  I've finished literally four games in twenty years of gaming.  

Also, I know I signed up for going through modules... but I'd be happy simply having a stalwart group of companions as the focus rather than events.  If we're going across country, I'd like us to have a wagon caravan.  If we're going across the ocean, I'd like to have a ship we return to.  If we stay in one location, one village that's our home turf, or a fortress we call home; or if it's a city campaign, we have an Inn with trophies above the fireplace; or, like, Coney Island in "The Warriors", I dunno.

Or at least a party name, like "The Brotherhood of the Bloody Blade" or something.

That said, if we have a theme to the campaign, whatever it is, that should help things.  Like the series franchise, like how Buffy is the Slayer (chosen one), or how Harry Potter and co really hate Voldemort, or in The Hobbit they've got that dragon kicking about, or that Ring that doesn't go with any of their outfits and is just too expensive so it's *got* to go...

Oh, and a villain!  Someone we need to punch, like Lex Luthor or the Joker: not undefeatable, just really hard to pin down, and really, really has it coming.

And someone or something precious, that we care about.  One adventure I had in 4e, the GM had us hired by this hunchback halfling (no, seriously.  I think we called him a half-halfling or something, he was short and uuuuugly) to fight in an arena.  Thing is, we RP'd so well he stretched the training montage into a massive thread of adventures.  We met his family, saved the other halflings, fought surreal origami rats inside some guy's head, had a rival band of adventurers that we fought off (I intimidated this one ranger with a hook-hand at a tavern; total bluff, great dialogue, and then rolled a 20).  It was nuts.  The important thing, though, was that we had this halfling hunchback to look out for.  Loved it!



Spoiler



Love the inclusion of Council of Wyrms ideas!  And the space element is kind of similar to something I'm working on for a story of mine, and a setting or story of my own.




 I'm tinkering with that spell list.  And the name.  And part of me wants to try an elf or a Tiefling, but I like my human guy as is, mostly.  Regardless, he's 100% going to be a Wizard, with Witch Bolt, and some other spells that explode things.

So I'm ranged explosion lightning guy, who knows stuff and likes books.  And has a familiar (probably an owl, possibly a monkey or cat).


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 4, 2014)

Based on what [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] just said, I would love for us to have an Airship as a base of operations.  At the very least, that gives the Sailor something to do should we not be near any oceans.  And there's just something majestic about a group of destined heroes floating in to various areas to change/make history. Reminds me of the feels the Weatherlight gives from the Magic:The Gathering series.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 4, 2014)

Fireinthedust, I respect your enthusiasm but...

I have two goals here - 1. play through every published adventure for D&D and 2. see if I can squeeze as much of the publish campaign setting material into one setting as possible, mainly by tweaking it until it fits together.

So, airship isn't going to happen until the Eberron era many many many adventures from now.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm guessing then, that level-gaining will be epically slow?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 4, 2014)

No, not any more slow than PbP usually is anyway.

This adventure will go from level 1 to about level 10 or so.

Then we will advance the timeline 10,000 years, create new 17th level characters and take on the Tomb of Horrors.

Then we will create a new batch of 10th or so level characters and take on the GDQ series, advancing to probably level 20 by the end.

Then we will...

Well, you get the idea.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 4, 2014)

All, I am so sick my face is turning inside out.  I will not have anything  coherent to say until, hopefully, tomorrow...might be longer, though.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 4, 2014)

Module focus:  Fair enough.  And lots of ideas for my own games are coming to mind, so that's good.


That said, will be be only using what's in the modules, or will we assume that all the modules exist in the same universe?  Example: if we somehow survive the tomb of horrors, move into the time of troubles, could we use the tunnels of the ToH during the ToT module, say?  (not that anyone would want to, as it's full of horrors, but it's hypothetical)

Will there be a single village we always return to, do we keep the artifacts from the various modules, or will they vanish in-between "episodes"?  Like, if we did White Plume Mountain, and got that spiffy sword I'm told is in that module (never played), could we then use it while battling our way through the Throne of Bloodstone series?  or Wield the Rod of Seven Parts in one hand, with Stormbringer in the other, when fighting Lolth in the Queen of the Demonweb Pits (another module I haven't played through)?  


To be clear: I'm good to give this a try, I just want to know heading in so that I'm asking the right questions for the setting and campaign.  So I'm good to keep going, I just want to know.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok, posting while sick, so sorry if this isn't quite coherent.

Sorry I wasn't clear.  Except in the cases of adventures that are clearly tied together (GDQ series, Dragonlance series, etc), each new adventure will have different characters.  There will also be timeline jumps of varying amount between some adventures. For example, after Temple of the Frog, we will be jumping ahead 10,000 years and creating new characters in that era for Tomb of Horrors.  Also, we'll be avoiding revisiting sites that have clear sequels like Return to the Tomb of Horrors.

That said, it all does happen in the same world (with a couple of exceptions, see the summary) so you could play a descendant of a previous character or a character who has some sort of legacy connection to a previous character.

For example, let's say your character dies in the Tomb of Horrors.  About five years later, perhaps that character's child takes up adventuring to honor their parent's memory as they take on the giants and their dark masters.


----------



## sithramir (Sep 4, 2014)

I'd this full? Never played by post before


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 4, 2014)

sithramir said:


> I'd this full? Never played by post before




Not yet.  Get a character together and welcome aboard.


----------



## mudbunny (Sep 5, 2014)

So, some questions:

I am working up a paladin of Vengeance. I would like to take the hermit background, but with a twist. One or two generations ago, more powerful nobles eliminated (politically) the noble standing of his family, and they had to escape to the wilderness. She had no idea it had happened. Recently, her parents died (were killed?? _dramatic background music_). She discovered her mother's writings where she detailed how her family (inheritance was passed through the female side of the family) was laid low. While trying to survive, she found a cave with some images that appeared to be a vow of vengeance, which she swore.

1 - Can I take abyssal/draconic as a language? (If the vow of vengeance was actually a vow of obeisance towards a demon/dragon who will help her fulfill her vengeance)
2 - I am looking at the following traits/ideals/flaws. Are they acceptable?
Trait
1 - If you do me an injury, I will crush you, ruin your name, and salt your fields.
2 - I am better than where my situation has placed me. Once my vengeance is obtained, I will ascend to my rightful place.
Ideal
Blood, real (or shed in pursuit of a common ideal _this would get added after having adventured with people for a while_), runs thicker than water.
Flaw
I have no respect at all for anyone of the noble class.

Additional skill proficiencies would be
Survival
Animal handling

Tool proficiency
Quill & Ink (or whatever the noble class uses to write. This would be a holdover from what her mother taught her)

Additional Equipment
Signet ring


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 5, 2014)

mudbunny said:


> Tool proficiency
> Quill & Ink (or whatever the noble class uses to write. This would be a holdover from what her mother taught her)





For this, I'd map Quill and Ink (awesome idea, btw) onto Calligrapher's tools, which already exist.  Not sure what adding a proficiency bonus to your gilded capitals does, but it's something already in the pub that does the same thing.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 5, 2014)

I tend to go very deep into my character backstories, but I don't want to get into anything that isn't applicable to the campaign... 

Since we don't have a "straight-up" Cleric, I'm thinking of taking the Acolyte background and becoming a full-on researcher for a/the Church.  At present, you said there is only the Church of the Healing Light based loosely on a *ahem* modern-day monotheistic system of worship, but Pelor?

Continuing that trend, assuming no other major deities/pantheons, I could be an agent who has decided to go on a pilgrimage to the "Holy Land", or in search of said Holy Land where the Sacred Texts originated, or even direction to said land.  Praise the Sun...?

I guess it's going to be a typical "Hero in Demon's Clothing" scenario, overcoming her demonic appearance and ancestry by embracing the Light... finds acceptance (of a sort) with her fellows, wants to know more about this lost mecca of knowledge and languages, hears the Temple of the Frog could be a lead, joins an adventuring party, callooh callay.


----------



## sithramir (Sep 5, 2014)

I was thinking a bard focused a bit more as a melee fighter to avoid stepping on wizards toes. That sound OK? I like casters who can fight.

Let me know if I need another idea.

Oh I missed we may have a bard now. Might need to rethink mine then


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah, that Bard is me. :3

We don't have a "straight up" Cleric yet, or Druid.  Or... Sorcerer?  Or Warlock.  

Actually, pretty much every class can become some kind of caster sooner or later... even Rogue and Fighter.

Ranger seems to have gotten the short end of the goodies stick this edition, but they fight and cast too.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2014)

Okay. I think I know what I want...let me put it out here and see if it's okay.

Since we'll be switching characters a lot, I wanted to keep some kind of continuity between them. I have two ideas for how to do this that I like. 

#1 - The Dread Pirate Robert Option. My character has a name, but uses a title, or nom de plume. Each successive character adopts the same name, perhaps inspired by the stories of the previous ones, even if their own modus operandis are substantially different.

#2 - The Hero of Many Faces. The character serially reincarnates. There's no, or very little, memory transferred, but the character's essence...personality and so on...is the same each time. 

Regardless, I'm thinking melee rogue for this game, though I'll have a decent ranged attack too.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 5, 2014)

Mudbunny, that looks good to me.  Kobold Stew is right, go with the Calligraphy tools proficiency.  Abyssal is fine.  Draconic, for campaign reasons, is not (dragons are myth and legend to the uneducated and ancient history to the educated).

Herobizkit, Pelor is the first of several saints of the Healing Light.  Others, like Heironeous and Cuthbert, have not yet gained the recognition that Pelor has in the church, but they are slowly gaining renown.

Sithramir, have you considered an Eldritch Knight (Fighter subclass)?

Shayuri, sounds awesome.  I was just researching Doctor Who's regenerations yesterday and found the idea to be a great storytelling technique.  The Dread Pirate option also sounds quite nifty.

All, if you want to establish connectivity to future characters, here are a few other options...

1. Family Line - Each character is a member of the same family.  Works best for races with long lineages, like dwarves.

2. Same Order - Each character is a member of an organization or group.  The Church of the Healing Light is a good option here, as is a demon cult, bard college, or a knightly order.

3. Literally the same character - At some point during this first adventure, the character is turned into a vampire or lich or other immortal undead.  Years and millennia erode the character's skills so they have to start over the learning process most of the time, but their memory of prior events is mostly intact (subject to the usual memory confusion people tend to suffer).

4. Artifact - Through circumstance, fate, or being passed down, each character is the possessor of a magic item.

5. The "Chosen One" - Each character is the "chosen one" of their generation, prophesied to destroy a great evil or some such.

Feel free to come up with other options as well.


----------



## mudbunny (Sep 5, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Mudbunny, that looks good to me.  Kobold Stew is right, go with the Calligraphy tools proficiency.  Abyssal is fine.  Draconic, for campaign reasons, is not (dragons are myth and legend to the uneducated and ancient history to the educated).




Okee dokee. I will write it up this weekend and post it when you get up a rogue's gallery post.



MasqueradingVampire said:


> All, if you want to establish connectivity to future characters, here are a few other options...
> 2. Same Order - Each character is a member of an organization or group.  The Church of the Healing Light is a good option here, as is a demon cult, bard college, or a knightly order.




I will be grabbing this one. My characters will all end up swearing an oath of some sort to the same demon.


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh, man, this looks awesome!  I vaguely remember most of those modules from my misspent youth.    Looking forward to seeing what kind of spin you put on them.  I've been thinking about getting back into play by post, and I can't think of a better vehicle.  I'm in if you still have room.  

Kicking around some ideas in my head...hmmm...you've got what so far?  Human Wizard, Paladin, Tiefling Bard, Gnome Fighter?  Plus a couple of undecided?  I can work around that.

I'll have a character concept up later today.

-edit-

My first thought is a Human Wild Mage (Sorcerer)/Actor.  Entertainer (Actor) background, Actor feat.  Specializes in disguise.  I could have a lot of fun with that re. roleplaying and interaction, though not as useful in a dungeon delve. 

I also have a great Tiefling Warlock worked up named Penitence that I've been dying to use, but I think we don't need more than one Tiefling in the party.

We're also kind of top heavy with charismatic types, though...maybe I should go in a different direction...I'll have to think about it.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 5, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> All, if you want to establish connectivity to future characters, here are a few other options...




Honestly, I'll be happy if we get to level up more than once. php are bears for slow progression; I love the ambition here, and I really want the intentions to work out.

Right now, I suspect each of my characters will carry the same lucky rabbit's foot. But who cows what I will think after a few levels?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 5, 2014)

The Rogues Gallery has arrived.

Please post completed character sheets there.  I prefer the text of the sheet to be in the post, as opposed to an attachment of some sort.

Thanks.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 5, 2014)

Please join the Everything D&D Ever campaign group for campaign setting information and updates.


----------



## sithramir (Sep 5, 2014)

How do I join? Don't see it on Tapatalk?


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 5, 2014)

The link works fine from a browser.  Not sure about Tapatalk, though.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't even know what a tapatalk is so I can't help you there.  Sorry.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 5, 2014)

[MENTION=80003]Brother Dave[/MENTION]: I like your shifty wizard concept.  While I'm playing a Bard, I'm going Lore versus Performer, so there won't be toe-stepping.  Most of my spells will be the buff/debuff/heals kind.

Also, we're pretty barren in the "outdoors-y" department - Barbarian, Ranger, Druid - and no one's even hinted at wanting to play Monk. :3

I think someone has the Survival skill, though...


----------



## mudbunny (Sep 5, 2014)

sithramir said:


> How do I join? Don't see it on Tapatalk?




On the right-hand side, there is a drop-down menu for Group Tools. Join Group is under there.



Herobizkit said:


> Also, we're pretty barren in the "outdoors-y" department - Barbarian, Ranger, Druid - and no one's even hinted at wanting to play Monk. :3
> 
> I think someone has the Survival skill, though...




I have proficiency in Survival.


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 5, 2014)

Herobizkit said:


> @_*Brother Dave*_: I like your shifty wizard concept.  While I'm playing a Bard, I'm going Lore versus Performer, so there won't be toe-stepping.  Most of my spells will be the buff/debuff/heals kind.
> 
> Also, we're pretty barren in the "outdoors-y" department - Barbarian, Ranger, Druid - and no one's even hinted at wanting to play Monk. :3
> 
> I think someone has the Survival skill, though...



Thanks 

I've worked up several characters since the Basic rules came out, and then more since I got my PHB, trying to get a good feel for how the character development works in 5e.  I've only really fleshed out a few of them with solid personalities and backstories, though.  The Wild Mage/Actor is one of my favorites, but I have some others I like, too.  Only one "woodsy" type that I've really fleshed out - a troubled Wood Elf Ranger/Scout who retired from the army with PTSD after his entire squad was annihilated by hill giants.  If he ever tracks down that particular band....  Anyway, he was a roll-up, so I'll have to adjust his stats to fit the 27 point buy if I want to use him for this.  Or I might just make up a new character from whole cloth.  I'll think about it once I get home this afternoon.


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 5, 2014)

Heh...now that Mudbunny has posted Alara, I'm tempted to go with my *Noble* High Elven Duelist.   Would make for interesting interactions, since he has a certain...<sniff>...disdain...for the common folk.  

But...I think I'll stick with my Wild Mage/Actor instead.  I'll get his sheet up as soon as I can.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2014)

Hm. A shadow monk might be neat.

Okay!

I really like the Urchin background. I'm thinking of maybe doing the La Femme Nikita thing, with some orphan waif taken off the street and trained to be a death machine by some sinister bwacha that I then rebel against etc etc etc CREATIVITY.

That could be a shadow monk, or an assassin rogue...will work this quandry out.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 5, 2014)

The Shadow Realm, and shadow monks in particular, will be playing a huge role in later eras and chapters.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2014)

Later in the series, but what about in this module?


----------



## sithramir (Sep 5, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Mudbunny, that looks good to me.  Kobold Stew is right, go with the Calligraphy tools proficiency.  Abyssal is fine.  Draconic, for campaign reasons, is not (dragons are myth and legend to the uneducated and ancient history to the educated).
> 
> Herobizkit, Pelor is the first of several saints of the Healing Light.  Others, like Heironeous and Cuthbert, have not yet gained the recognition that Pelor has in the church, but they are slowly gaining renown.
> 
> ...




Hmm. Late to respond but I really hate Eldritch Knights. The spells are given too late in the game and only reach level 4. I want more caster power.  My background is mostly the DM (somewhat tired of that) but i've always been the arcane caster with a twist (fighter/rogue, etc). Bards are probably the first time they've hit what i really am looking for in an edition to fit it. 

I want the higher levels to still have the cool "teleport or fly, etc" spells which is somewhat hard with the half casters (or 1/3 for EK). But here's the concept I really wanted to start working on:

I liked the idea of a Fey origin and being a Sidhe or Half-Sidhe. I don't care about specific powers so I would probably use human or half-elf and this be more "flavor". Specifically from where you discuss keeping iconic characters in the several other future campaigns I LOVE the idea of that being my character. His "magic" fluctuates (which fits with the concept of us changing levels) and he's a fighter style versatile character. Levels would mean his fighting fluctuates too but it would "match" the situations.

I am caught on the concept of a long lived character stuck in an ever changing world dealing with "mortals". I envision there being a royal "court" he belonged too that is likely destroyed now or perhaps not (you can fit that however you'd want in) but he's kind of "caught between" the elves and the humans and dragons and just trying to help how he can.

I typically like to get a "concept" and find the best way to fit that in with character levels.

It sounds like we've got a fighter, wizard, paladin, bard, rogue? So most everything is met. I just never work playing a pure Cleric unfortunately.

 [MENTION=6747879]Hero[/MENTION] what is your concept? If i kept with the bard perhaps we wouldn't really be crossing in roles?

My idea was a bard fighter style who uses haste and other buffs like smite, etc to burn spell slots and be a front line fighter. I'll build him a bit tougher (maybe Resilient feat, etc). Maybe take a level or two of fighter?

Didn't want to get too serious to others seem acceptable with it, etc.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 5, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Later in the series, but what about in this module?




Certainly opportunities to lay the groundwork as well as some foreshadowing.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2014)

Okay, I'll go with a shadow monk then. With Urchin, I get proficiency in thief tools, so that lets me cover the 'rogue' role pretty decently.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 6, 2014)

@_*sithramir*_ My concept is Loreseeker.  Skill-monkey/Librarian out questing for the Holy Land.  I might be able to pull off the same thing with dusty ol' Cleric, but the idea was being decisively NOT a front-liner.

Someone willingly playing a Bard is generally unheard of, which is why I like the class so much.  To have two in the same party defies all laws of reality.

I could just as easily go Knowledge Cleric/Sage background and probably accomplish roughly the same thing.  If you want Bard, go ahead.  Valorbard is where I see you going anyhow. lol

Unless there isn't a Knowledge-focused Cleric.  IDHTBIFOM at the moment.  

If not, there's always Lightbringer.  Pew pew. lol


----------



## sithramir (Sep 6, 2014)

I think the point is we wouldn't really clash at all. I'd rather you keep bard if it better accomplishes your idea.

Maybe we are siblings or friends both from the same college? 

I could see us both going adventuring knowing that I fight melee and you assist.

In fact maybe you quest for knowledge is the why and you dragged me as the punching bag for when things go awry?

I won't have int so I won't be a scholar per say anyways.

*Edit: my intent is fey style warrior who's boosted by his magic. Haven't thought what skills I should focus on yet.

The song/instrument concept of bards wouldn't be the typical tavern story telling bard but is that music and art are part of the culture so everyone from my background had it


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 6, 2014)

[MENTION=12183]sithramir[/MENTION] Re-reading my options, I'm thinking a Half-Elven Knowledge Priestess of St. Cuthbert is going to be exactly the ticket I want.

Tielfing works better for a Cha-based class, especially Warlock (which I was also considering), but this group needs healin'. 

Plus I love me some Knowledge priests - if you've played 3.x, I always used the Cloistered Cleric variant from the Unearthed Arcana for my priests.

Now I just need to find me some art to inspire...


----------



## sithramir (Sep 6, 2014)

I predominantly DM'd 3.0/5 and had a player who was always that. It works well too. I'll work on my guy today then.


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 6, 2014)

Bran is up, but I'm having a few second thoughts.  He'd be great for an urban adventure, but may be a bit too squishy for a dungeon crawl.  I don't know.  I'm thinking about saving him for another time and switching to my wood elf ranger.  I'd be happy enough playing either one.  What do y'all think?


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 6, 2014)

@_*Brother Dave*_ : based on your character's shtick, he might as well be a Bard... wanna go for three on the party? 

I (mostly) keed, but if you want a slightly beefier Sorcerer, you could change your Wild magic to Dragon magic. They get some nice defense bonuses.

But Sorcerer's gonna Sorcerer no matter what.  My girl is going to be slightly less bookish and slightly more militant than I originally envisioned, so I'm not going to be too shy about waltzing in and bashing things when _necessary_.  In 5e, I've found that 1st-3rd level is about playing SMARTER rather than "bash2win".  Given the module's age (where bash2win was the order of the day, but the players also had NPC hirelings to round their party to _nine_), it could be a slog, but I'm confident that our DM will be able to 5e it up quite well.

You have high Cha, so use it.


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 6, 2014)

Herobizkit said:


> @_*Brother Dave*_ : based on your character's shtick, he might as well be a Bard... wanna go for three on the party?
> 
> I (mostly) keed, but if you want a slightly beefier Sorcerer, you could change your Wild magic to Dragon magic. They get some nice defense bonuses.
> 
> ...




Hmmm...now that's a thought.  I initially created this character to explore the Wild Magic thing, but then I found the Acting feat and he quickly became more about the disguises and acting, which led me to the espionage backstory and his mysterious origins...  Wild magic surge is not really critical to his story - in fact, I was thinking of it as a bit of a hindrance - imagine using the disguise self spell and accidently turning blue, or setting off a fireball!  A red or gold draconic bloodline would fit much better with his fire bolt cantrip...or I could give him a green dragon anscestry and change it to poison spray, which would be a more subtle attack and fit better with the espionage...or black dragon and acid splash...  I'll have to modify the backstory somewhat...the scales could have manifested at an earlier age, forcing him to hone his disguise skills to hide them...the fire bolt or poison spray or whatever could have come in response to the thugs, scaring them off and allowing him to slip away...his parents' mysterious origins and loyalties...draconic heritage...yeah, I can work with that.  Thanks!

I do have a half elven bard fleshed out as well with a somewhat similar story - he's a card sharp (charlatan) who uses disguise more casually to get away from irate marks - but I think I'd rather stick with Bran (with the draconic conversion).


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 6, 2014)

Also, so far, you're the only male on the party... :3


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 6, 2014)

Regarding the age and nature of the module...

Temple of the Frog was written before "modules" were a thing so its more of a sandbox locale with no particular thought put to level of PCs - players have to figure out how to take it on and DMs need to figure out how to get them there.

So, it isn't a "standard" dungeon crawl, even in the old school sense...it predates old school.


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 6, 2014)

*@MasqueradingVampire:* I know Draconic is off the table as a language - is a mysterious draconic bloodline okay?  And if so, should I just leave off the "speak, read and write Draconic" or replace it with something else?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 6, 2014)

In that particular case, it can be a sort of "tongues" - a language the character knows but doesn't know what it is or how they know it.  (And might come in handy in this adventure).


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 6, 2014)

I think I'm good to go.  I was thinking at first that I'd like to be an immortal who takes on different forms each generation, but another thought: all my characters will share the same familiar.  Maybe it's just the one that shows up for the spell, or there's some other link, but that seems like fun.  That or a family or artifact connection.

Bard:  what?!  I love Bards!  I won a T-shirt by popular acclaim when I played a bard at a convention.  If you want to swap, my bard will rock your world, melt your heart, and thrill your soul...  

Maybe we as a group could swap features, like if there's a legendary Red Violin that the bards all use, or a cursed tome of lore, or my familiar; then next generation someone else gets the tome, someone else uses the violin, someone else gets to be the scion of House Atredes, or the Hobbit who carries the One Ring, etc.?  Or maybe that's best left for party treasure down the line, rather than personally-crafted stuff (like my familiar).  

Are we all 1st level?  If that's the case, it doesn't matter whether the fighter picks EK or BM, as we're not there yet, right?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 6, 2014)

Right, we are starting at 1st level.  I plan on the first several levels being fairly quickly gained, however.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 6, 2014)

How are we measuring up for combat?

My gnome feels a little squishy for a front-line fighter, but I think that's probably where we need her.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 6, 2014)

We're all first level; we all can take one hit, maybe two. 

If we're forced to fight, then I hope our Bard player has heals in addition to mine lol

15-16 AC is pretty high for level 1; by comparison, a great wyrm red dragon has an AC somewhere between 18-22.

Forget what you know about 3.x.  Fights are nasty, brutish, and short.  That's why we avoid them like the plague with all our high Cha characters... though I'm not making my girl much of a Diplomat.


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 6, 2014)

Herobizkit said:


> Also, so far, you're the only male on the party... :3



LOL I was kind of noticing that.  Such a hardship.  Tsk.  I guess I can be the token guy on the team...though Bran c_an _pass as a girl if the situation warrants...a fairly _tall_ girl, granted, but still...

Maybe Bran has a 'sister' - Mara Ravenwood - who makes an appearance from time to time.


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 6, 2014)

Herobizkit said:


> ... though I'm not making my girl much of a Diplomat.




Got that covered.


----------



## sithramir (Sep 6, 2014)

Sorry Herobizkit! My character will definitely be male though.

Taranis will be the name and i'm working out some details now.

   [MENTION=6755061]MasqueradingVampire[/MENTION] : What are your thoughts on the fey/Sidhe concept? Does it work? Trying to understand how you'd like to fit it into the story line(s) and that might help me flush out exactly which direction I push the back story and background traits.

Do we want to have some kind of connection between all the characters for the future modules if there's a few people using the "iconic" concepts?

*Edit: I forgot to add that my thought was the Sidhe were once creatures of worship. Some might call them gods but really they were just a race of strong magic and culture. I'm thinking that concept that at different times the powers available differ to equivalate to the level changes, etc. Taranis will likely be somewhat arrogant in the concept of "I will save something". There's no doubt of failure. What needs done just gets done. The charisma is more looks of the bloodline but not really diplomatic. I kind of see him as having some trouble grasping simple concepts a "normal" human might making him some off somewhat strange to someone who didn't know his culture.


----------



## sithramir (Sep 6, 2014)

Herobizkit said:


> We're all first level; we all can take one hit, maybe two.
> 
> If we're forced to fight, then I hope our Bard player has heals in addition to mine lol
> 
> ...




I will definitely have some healing but my intent was not to fill that total role. But with Paladin, Bard, and if you go Cleric we'll have a lot of ability to handle heals without forcing a cleric into soley that role at least.I do love the scaling spell powers of 5E. Anyone with a spell can at least do some general healing, etc and with the HD healing with short rests that really should help. 1st and 2nd levels I think will find a lot of us quite "squishy" however.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 6, 2014)

sithramir said:


> Sorry Herobizkit! My character will definitely be male though.
> 
> Taranis will be the name and i'm working out some details now.
> 
> ...




Sorry, been sick.  What concept specifically?  There is a Fey Realm (assume the 5E cosmology for all planar matters).  The elves claim a connection to the fey realm but their true history is a bit shadier (see the Kae'Ari section of the campaign setting material, noting that their true past is not common knowledge).  Gnomes are much more fey in origin.


----------



## sithramir (Sep 6, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Sorry, been sick.  What concept specifically?  There is a Fey Realm (assume the 5E cosmology for all planar matters).  The elves claim a connection to the fey realm but their true history is a bit shadier (see the Kae'Ari section of the campaign setting material, noting that their true past is not common knowledge).  Gnomes are much more fey in origin.




I think I wrote it earlier. I was thinking my character as a Fey background origin. I was thinking the concept of the Sidhe (or maybe Half Sidhe?) who are not necessarily "immortal" but extremely long lives similar to the elves. They have a court with a King or Queen they all belong to, etc. They're a magic culture with a lot of culture in art, etc. So the character concept of a bard isn't really an "entertainer" as a part of the history of the character who grows up with creatures of nature and song and magic, etc. My thought was to be an iconic character who shows up in the multiple campaigns. As we change levels concepts it's the thought that his magic isn't always there. More of it's there as needed so a level 17 character would be when his magic was strong but the level 1 concept is when it's very weak. I was just thinking either a human or half-elf but making this the flavor of how he ties into the campaign.

Just wanted your thoughts as the DM so as to properly fit in and how to make the RIGHT background choices to tie into your world.

What you said about gnomes kind of fits but I really dislike gnomes (at least in terms of playing them). I've always shied from halflings, gnomes, dwarfs, etc. I dunno, perhaps I don't want to be too short or something! But gnome could be possible if its what fits the thoughts as long as it's not the standard thought of it.

Or maybe i'm a human who got caught up with the fey or something similar and they are holding me forever as a tool to help their interests? Wanted to see your thoughts.

*Edit: Fixed a wrong they're...


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 6, 2014)

That sounds quite interesting, actually.  Particularly if the character is a changeling in the folklore sense (a fey child exchanged for a mortal child by wicked or mischievous fairies).  So, mechanically human or elven or whatever, but fey in story terms.  Sounds pretty groovy to me.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 6, 2014)

1)  I believe I'm playing a male. 

2)  Playing a Wizard.  Was considering going female Warlock with an Imp, but may save that for later.  That said, as long as I'm playing someone who's intelligent and charming, and can hurl blast spells, I'm good.  Is the Warlock fairly roguish?


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 6, 2014)

Heh...I initially read that as "...with a limp...".  Wasn't sure where you were going with that.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 7, 2014)

fireinthedust said:


> 1)  I believe I'm playing a male.
> 
> 2)  Playing a Wizard.  Was considering going female Warlock with an Imp, but may save that for later.  That said, as long as I'm playing someone who's intelligent and charming, and can hurl blast spells, I'm good.  Is the Warlock fairly roguish?



The Warlock can be rogueish, clericish, or mageish, or even fighterish depending on what spells and class abilities you take.

For example, I have my eyes set on a future Dragonborn Warlock [Str/Cha focus] who is going to take Pact of the Blade at 3rd, choose Glaive as his Pact Weapon, and take Polearm Master at 4th.  Now he's a horrifying reach-weapon wielder who pokes at everything that comes near him.

You could go human, take Polearm Master at 1st and do the same thing with a standard Glaive (or Halberd, or even quarterstaff!).

Pact of the... Tome gives you three extra cantrips from any class list.

Spell Sniper feat gives you an extra cantrip that requires an attack roll and allows you to ignore cover/concealment.

This edition took my two favorite classes, Bard and Warlock, and did them 100% right imo.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2014)

Shadowy monk posted.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 7, 2014)

Brother Dave said:


> Heh...I initially read that as "...with a limp...".  Wasn't sure where you were going with that.





...me neither, but I'll try to think of something.


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 7, 2014)

As for long term connectivity between characters - Lander is human, so number 1 might not be a good choice, but maybe something involving a common draconic ancestry?  The draconic heritage would be latent, only fully manifesting when levels are taken in sorcerer.  Otherwise it would show up as oddly colored eyes, discolorations/birthmarks resembling scales, etc.  Depending on how the draconic ancestry came to be in the first place, it might not even be limited to members of the same race.

There could also be some tie in with whatever secret organization Lander's parents belonged to (assuming that organization could persist in some form over thousands of years), if that would work better.  Whatever fits the story and the world.  I'm deliberately leaving the details of the organization vague, since Lander doesn't actually know anything useful or accurate about them (including whether they were actually responsible for killing his parents - or for that matter whether his parents are actually dead) and the details aren't important to his development to this point.  That way our intrepid DM  has the freedom to work it into the adventure however she wants (or not).  Maybe there could be some tie in (or rivalry) with the shadowy organization that 'created' The Kestrel?

*edit* - changed "might be" to "might not be".


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 7, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> Shadowy monk posted.



Great backstory!  I can see real potential for tie ins and inter-character relationships/conflict there.  We'll have to see how that plays out.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 7, 2014)

I start a new job on Tuesday.

This may cause a delay in the start of the IC as I get settled in.  I'll try to review all the characters posted in the RG this coming week.  Recruiting will definitely close on the 15th so get your characters in by then.


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 7, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> I start a new job on Tuesday.



Cool.  Good luck with the new job!


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 7, 2014)

Brother Dave said:


> Cool.  Good luck with the new job!




Indeed;  break a leg.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey all, I'm still here.  I guess I should post my wizard to the RG (gotta finish some details, and make up a history).

I think I'd like my arcane focus to be an orb, like the Eye of something something, like Dr. Strange's Eye of Agamotto. Slowly mulling over options.


I'm also modifying some of my old material from other projects and campaigns (3e and 4e settings for my home games, etc.), and putting them together in 5e. Dunno if I'm doing them right, but it's good fun.

So that's what I'm up to.  

Hope our GM is having good luck wight he new job.  I know with my new class, my new gig, my family, and my projects, I've vanished on occasion from the boards. Fully supportive of trying this campaign out (generational is new for me), seeing where it lands us.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm still here - just busy.  We are still on to start or at least close recruiting on the 15th.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 14, 2014)

I noted Draconic was out... how do you feel about Celestial as a language?  I see my lady going Joan of Arc-esque when she can read and understand the language of the Angels.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 14, 2014)

That sounds good to me.  The Church of the Healing Light uses Celestial in its scriptures.


----------



## sithramir (Sep 16, 2014)

Is this thing moving forward? Hope the new job is working out well.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks and sorry for the delays.

Brain is kind of mushy right now learning the new job.  I hope to get this and Fifth City going some time this week.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 17, 2014)

MasqueradingVampire said:


> Thanks and sorry for the delays.
> 
> Brain is kind of mushy right now learning the new job.  I hope to get this and Fifth City going some time this week.




I've been there afew times, and recently.

Would you be up for starting the IC thread with a spot where we can interact?  Like a camp site with a fire, or the common room of an Inn, or on a riverboat or something?  That way we can mingle and do introductions while you settle in and prepare the proper first post.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 17, 2014)

Soon, I promise (later today, I hope).


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 21, 2014)

Assuming no other delays or mishaps, we should be getting underway tomorrow.  Cross your fingers.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 21, 2014)

My character, Samara Renae is ready for review. :3


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 22, 2014)

Doesn't it just figure...I plan on getting things up and running yesterday and EN World is down all day.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 22, 2014)

Well it's back now...happy!


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 22, 2014)

I have added Ulric Stormborn to the RG thread, history forthcoming (expect his training to have come from a somewhat sinister source, which, coupled with his study of history and the laws of super nature has left him rather cynical; also, he has a spooky familiar).


----------



## sithramir (Sep 23, 2014)

Woo. Ready to play


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 23, 2014)

Very interesting concept, I'm intrigued. Would you be open to one more player, by any chance? I'm still reading through the thread so I'm not sure, but it looks like you may have a pretty full game already, so don't feel bad if you don't have room.  

If you don't mind taking on one more, I'll figure out some kind of a character to put forward ... perhaps a rogue, since I don't see one of those here yet. Elf spy (assassin) could be fun, although I'm always partial to paladins too... And I don't mind at all having a later entrance, seeing as I am a bit late to the party. 

Edit: Finished reading the thread, I see you said you'd close recruiting on the 15th. I'll just assume that's a "no" then, unless I hear otherwise.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah, recruiting is closed.  Sorry.    However, hang around and if someone drops, you can jump in.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 23, 2014)

No worries - I've done enough PbP to not be disappointed when I miss the boat. 

Hope you all have much fun!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 23, 2014)

The game is afoot!

I have only included characters who have been posted in the Rogues Gallery.  If you haven't posted your character, please do so asap and I'll introduce your character in my next IC post following your character posting.

I would appreciate some more background detail for a few characters - you know who you are.


----------



## sithramir (Sep 23, 2014)

I forgot to post mine. Tonight


----------



## sithramir (Sep 24, 2014)

I wrote up some background story. Feel free to pick it apart to try to mold it better or give me thoughts. I'm trying to stick with the idea of Taranis being around through the different adventurer's at varying levels of power but play that his mental facilities being somewhat muddled. He's not supposed to be dumb but more confused with the ever changing world that he is not quite able to understand.

I changed background from Outlander to Drifter because it fit what I was trying to do better. Let me know if it works, etc.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 24, 2014)

Would it be too late to adjust to being a high elf rather than human?  Or Tiefling?  I don't recall if we ended up with any, though it was discussed.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 24, 2014)

Tiefling is fine.  Elves would have a hard time getting into the city at the moment, given the current state of relations between Blackmoor and the elven nations.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 25, 2014)

Sweet!  

Also: would it be too late to switch to Warlock?  And maybe make Ulric a girl (not a woman, but specifically a young lady).

Warlock rules:  As Ulric has a familiar, and Warlocks wouldn't get that until later, could I take FF as one of my Warlock spells known? And would that mean that I can't take Pact of the Tome or Pact of the Blade later, or would I have to take Pact of the Chain?  Technically Chain is there so Warlocks can have powerful familiar attacks, which Odum (see below) wouldn't have.  I leave it to you, obviously as the GM; and I hope it doesn't put out any of the players who would have gone Wizard (which I also don't mind; I'm just fiddling with revisions, and looking up tiefling art on Pinterest)


Familiar:  either way, I have hashed together a variant familiar: flying monkey, with a fly speed of 10ft (and it's not pretty, with the wheezing and the complaining), and the ability to talk (but, keep in mind, he's kind of an idiot; this may not be a benefit). I used Baboon as the base, lowered the size, knocked off some strength, raised the Int a little bit, knocked off Pack Tactics (he's an artist, he can't be limited by other people's expectations), and gave him that minor flight instead. Statistically I'm pretty sure he's weaker than an owl, having no attack-related benefits.

Odum (flying monkey familiar)
Tiny beast, unaligned
Armor Class 12
Hit Points 3 (1d6)Speed 20 ft., climb 30 ft., Fly 10ft.
S: 6 (-2)
D: 14 (+2)
Con: 11
Int: 6 (-2)
Wis: 12 (+1)
Cha: 6 (-2)
Senses: Passive Perception 11
Languages: (common, infernal, monkey)
Challenge 0 (10xp)
Bite: melee weapon attack: +0 to hit, reach -, one target.  Hit: 1 (1d4-2) piercing damage


I'll add him to the RG, and work on that history for you, as well as a second version of Ulric with Warlock stats.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2014)

By RAW, the only way for a warlock to have a familiar at all is to have Pact of the Chain.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 25, 2014)

Here is what I would rather do in regards to the familiar.

Up until you make the Pact of the Chain, it is basically an ally, associate, etc...an independent being that happens to hang around your character.  You don't get the familiar benefits until you gain the appropriate level, however.


----------



## sithramir (Sep 25, 2014)

LOL I would have probably played wizard as that's my typical class instead of bard and herobizkit probably would be bard. Oh well I think we'll do OK since we have a sorcerer.

You could do a level of wizard and then go warlock as another option


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 25, 2014)

Shayuri said:


> By RAW, the only way for a warlock to have a familiar at all is to have Pact of the Chain.




Is this true? I'm away from my book right now, but I thought Tome warlocks could also get rituals, and that Find Familiar was a ritual.  I think if you want a special one, though (imp or whatever) you need to be Pact of the Chain.


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 25, 2014)

Kobold Stew said:


> Is this true? I'm away from my book right now, but I thought Tome warlocks could also get rituals, and that Find Familiar was a ritual.  I think if you want a special one, though (imp or whatever) you need to be Pact of the Chain.



Pact of the Tome just gives you cantrips, not 1st level spells or rituals.  Either way, you don't get that pact boon until 3rd level.

If you make your pact with a Great Old One, Awakened Mind gives you limited telepathy.  If your flying monkey is more intelligent than usual (intelligent enough to understand you), maybe you've befriended him that way?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Sep 25, 2014)

Brother Dave said:


> Pact of the Tome just gives you cantrips, not 1st level spells or rituals.  Either way, you don't get that pact boon until 3rd level.



I thought there was an invocation that gave you rituals if you wanted them.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 25, 2014)

Hmm... (flips through pages) 
Ancient Secrets is a boon which I could only start at 3rd level, as that's the same time I'd get Pact of the Tome, which is the same time I'd get a familiar with Chain.  At 3rd level pick up Tome, and retrain one invocation to be Ancient Secrets.  (good catch, didn't think of that)

Class-wise, I'm not in love with the Warlock *but* I like the flavour.  That said, I don't actually see any hard crunch benefits beyond wizard, other than one or two powers scattered between the various boons, and the recharge at every short rest of my spell slots (which are only one or two spells); unless the focus was the Invocations, which have some great options.  The bonus spells from Pacts are to the list I can choose from, NOT to my spells known.

Okay, I'll stay Wizard, but adjust the ability scores for the second build.  Odum can stay a standard familiar from her Wizard spells, which would be her focus anyway.

Thanks for the advice, all!


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2014)

Okay, did some reading.

Pact of the Tome CAN give you the Find Familiar ritual spell, but you wouldn't start with it. You have get an invocation to boost it.

You can also take a feat that gives you access to ritual magic, though to get Find Familiar you'd have to take the feat to gain Wizard spells, which means your rituals would be based on your Intelligence, not Charisma.

Plus, as a feat, you could only start with it if you were human.


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 25, 2014)

I fixed up my first post, with a description.

yay, wizards!


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 26, 2014)

@ MasqueradingVampire: Noted, and my apologies if I stepped on any toes.  I tried to keep Bran's observations within the bounds of actions already described in previous posts, but after re-reading them I can see where in my enthusiasm I made a couple of assumptions.  I'll try to be more careful with that in the future.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 26, 2014)

There is an offshoot of Saith Cuthbert's faithful called the The Order of the Rosy Cross whose sole purpose is to hunt down demons in mortal disguise.  I think you may have given me even more direction with my character than I had anticipated. :3
 [MENTION=6755061]MasqueradingVampire[/MENTION]: re the glowing eyes.  Is that a commonality of Eladrin and would Samara know this, or is it something I'm going to need a check for?


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 26, 2014)

[MENTION=6755061]MasqueradingVampire[/MENTION] - The creature's glowing eyes - is that a commonality among a race in your world or is it something for which I need a check?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah, no eladrin in this world, at least not yet anyway.

As for the glowing eyes, and knowledge of races in general...

Despite the fact that Blackmoor is relatively metropolitan, the society is still young enough that the common person doesn't know much about their neighbors.  There just isn't a lot of recorded lore or history among most races, humans especially.

Glowing eyes could be a tiefling, a summoned something or other, a fey being, certain types of undead, someone in the midst of casting a spell...the possibilities are numerous.


----------



## Brother Dave (Sep 27, 2014)

@fiteinthedust - Bran is human.  When I saw half-elf in your post, I assumed you meant Taranis.


----------



## Herobizkit (Sep 27, 2014)

I also forgot to note - how do we handle dice-rolling in the game?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Sep 27, 2014)

Invisible Castle


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Oct 1, 2014)

A new bit of campaign setting lore has been added to the Campaign Setting thread.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice  Moradin name origin thrown in there; very interested in learning how they come up with Dumathoin...

Also: which portal do the dark elves come from?  Quebec?  Washington? Seattle? 

very cool stuff


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Oct 2, 2014)

EN World appears to be glitchy as I got an e-mail notification of a reply but its not showing up here.  To answer your questions, the Grey Elves dwell in what was once Seattle, the High Elves are in Washington D.C., the Wood Elves in Quebec, the Sea Elves (what will eventually become the Aquatic Elves) in New Orleans, the Dark Elves in St. Louis, and the Sky Elves (what will eventually become the Avariel) in San Francisco.  The dark elves are, at this point in time, not outcast or even particularly evil, just xenophobic.  Likewise, the Sky Elves and Sea Elves are just "regular" elves at this point, with no wings or gills or whatnot.  

To elaborate a little more, hill dwarves make their homes in the Appalachian mountains while mountain dwarves dwell in the Rocky mountains.  Halfling villages are scattered across the east coast while orc tribes live nomadically throughout the Midwest.  Orcs are relatively unknown in Blackmoor, but there are goblinoid tribes to deal with.


----------



## sithramir (Oct 4, 2014)

Anything holding up the next step?


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 4, 2014)

Xana looks at the bar patrons around them, speaking softly.  I think we should get going. We look like adventurers, and she looks like an elf with glowing eyes. I'm sure our new employer would be able to handle herself, but any kind of trouble would attract notice. Maybe we should... She nods towards the door.

OOC:  As a sage I'd know where to look stuff up about the temple of the frog.  I'm using my sagely knowledge, finding a library, and looking up tales of the temple.  Specifically, I'm looking for things that might give us a clue as to the dangers we may face there.

If that's not possible, I just tag along.

Also: are we getting supplies from her first, or only after we destroy the temple?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2014)

This is the OOC thread, by the way.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Oct 4, 2014)

Oops.  

I believe we are waiting on one or two players.  Not sure which ones.  I will have a look tomorrow.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Oct 7, 2014)

Do not be alarmed.  I am still me.  I just (finally) managed to change my screen name to something a little less World of Darkness and a little more me.


----------



## Brother Dave (Oct 7, 2014)

"Aiyiiii!" <jumps and spins around, startled>  "Who are you and what have you done with our GM?  Wait...." <adjusts glasses and peers intently>  "...MV?  Is that you?  Sorry, didn't recognize you."  <smiles and bows>  "Welcome!"


----------



## sithramir (Oct 7, 2014)

So you aren't. Vampire?


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm a vampire in my daydreams (ha!), but I'm Kiraya all the time.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Oct 15, 2014)

Hoping to update the IC tomorrow ish.


----------



## Brother Dave (Nov 10, 2014)

bump


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Nov 10, 2014)

As most of you know, I am once again unemployed.  So, in an effort to keep my games afloat with the limited amount of time I have in any given day, I am only posting in one of my games a day.  Which means all of my games get one post a week from me.  Slow, yes, but its better than nothing.

This game gets Mondays.  So, IC post will be along shortly.

Thanks for being patient.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 11, 2014)

Here's a pic I did of Xana, a while back.  It's a bit cheesecake, but I love it.  And her.  Have to figure out digital uploads, so it doesn't look terrible.  I cut the size down from 1200 to 300dpi, in photoshop (which I'm still very green with, thanks), so hoping it looks as good as on paper.

http://fav.me/d862jac


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Nov 18, 2014)

[MENTION=56746]mudbunny[/MENTION] and [MENTION=36150]Herobizkit[/MENTION], you guys are lagging behind a bit.  If we don't get an IC post from you this week, I'll be writing out your characters, though you will have the option to return.


----------



## Herobizkit (Nov 18, 2014)

Sorry, Kiraya.  It's probably for the best that I bow out of this one; I've already lost touch with the character and the others involved.  I hope there are no hard feelings.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Nov 18, 2014)

No worries.


----------



## Brother Dave (Nov 18, 2014)

fireinthedust said:


> Here's a pic I did of Xana, a while back.  It's a bit cheesecake, but I love it.  And her.  Have to figure out digital uploads, so it doesn't look terrible.  I cut the size down from 1200 to 300dpi, in photoshop (which I'm still very green with, thanks), so hoping it looks as good as on paper.




That's pretty dang awesome, actually.  You drew that?  Color me all kinds of impressed.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 20, 2014)

Hee hee! Kobold, I am not sure, but I suspect you may have read my post as being Kestrel trying to convince Lillily to put on a blindfold. In fact I meant it as her trying to persuade the elves to relent and let us through without them.

In hindsight, I could have been clearer about that. Sorry. 

That said, there's no reason why we can't move forward with what's posted. I just found humor in the irony. 

Equally possible is that you didn't misread it at all, but decided to do that regardless, in which case it's still funny because now Kestrel looks like the only one protesting. 

Hee hee


----------



## Kobold Stew (Nov 20, 2014)

No, I misread you. (lol) But it doesn't matter -- I just want the story to move ahead. We've got to do Everything D&D Ever!


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 20, 2014)

Agreed!


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Nov 25, 2014)

Going to give the stragglers - [MENTION=80003]Brother Dave[/MENTION], [MENTION=56746]mudbunny[/MENTION], and [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] - a chance to get a post in before I post an IC update.


----------



## Brother Dave (Nov 25, 2014)

Didn't realize I was straggling.  I don't really have anything constructive to add before we put on the blindfolds, but I'll try to get a flavor post in later tonight.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Dec 8, 2014)

Apologies for the delay.  IC update should be along shortly.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Dec 15, 2014)

IC update coming along shortly-ish.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Dec 22, 2014)

We are in the midst of the traditional holiday slow-down so there won't be an IC post from me until January 5th.  Have fun, post when you can, and...

Happy Holidays!  

Edit: Also, I made some revisions to the section on elves in the campaign setting thread, FYI, to align it a bit better with established D&D lore while still keeping with the custom lore I have established for this world.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Dec 28, 2014)

Roll call time!  Who is still here and ready to play?  My plan is to get the IC thread going again on January 5th.  However, if everyone is here and ready to play, I'll get a post up on December 29th.  

Paging [MENTION=23484]Kobold Stew[/MENTION], [MENTION=80003]Brother Dave[/MENTION], [MENTION=12183]sithramir[/MENTION], [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION], (and [MENTION=56746]mudbunny[/MENTION] if you are still around).


----------



## Kobold Stew (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm here.


----------



## sithramir (Dec 28, 2014)

Here


----------



## Brother Dave (Dec 28, 2014)

Here, sort of.  I'll be at a bowl game on the 29th, but I could post on the 30th.  Or the 5th, whichever works.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 29, 2014)

Yo yo yo


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Dec 30, 2014)

Alrighty, I'm going to get a post up and the stragglers can catch up whenever they are ready.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Jan 13, 2015)

It seems we have lost the majority of the group.  I am inclined to call it quits here and reboot the campaign concept in a few months (this one, admittedly, got off to railroady start and ended up not quite capturing the feel I was going for).

Any strong reasons to keep this game on life support or shall we pull the plug?


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 13, 2015)

It's your game.  I'll be here if you want to try again in the future.


----------



## sithramir (Jan 13, 2015)

Well if we found some new players perhaps? I'm still here


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 13, 2015)

Ready and rarin'...but you know, if you're not feeling it, don't force it. It's hard enough to keep a game alive when you DO feel it.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Jan 14, 2015)

Here are my thoughts - I think it was a mistake to try to do this in order of approximate original release date.  Temple of the Frog is not really a true adventure - its a location, and not very well detailed at that.  I think a better approach would be to make a campaign sequence out of a group of classic adventures and take them one sequence at a time.  For example - T1-4, A0-A4, GDQ1-7, and then top it off with S1.  Then the next sequence could be B1 and B2, then X1, then a couple of the C adventures, and then...well, you get the idea.  

I am currently working on a revised version of the setting, with a more coherent timeline and more detailed history.  

Any thoughts?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 14, 2015)

That sounds like a very wise decision on your part. A lot of the old stuff wasn't really meant to be cohesive. People just farted out random adventures sometimes.


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jan 15, 2015)

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> Any thoughts?




Honestly, I think it's a matter of just playing. Very few of these modules are concerned about a unified setting, timeline, or history, and while it's fun to have it's not necessary if we are doing the old dungeon crawls - certainly not necessary to start. Establishing momentum and a rhythm early is crucial (post rate; how long you as DM take to respond to payer ideas); I also think that players often sign up and are charmed by the idea but are not certain whether they want to continue or if the personalities are going to clash. It might be an idea to try, to start, one module. That's a reasonable commitment and will allow you to set a pace. You'll then see who posts quickly and who doesn't, and if you can keep half of the players from that (or more?), it gives a foundation for continuing. But attrition is going to happen, and it is unlikely that the best group to play are going to be the first six people to post in a recruitment thread.

I'm under no illusions that it's especially demanding for a DM; but if you want this, it's got to be easy for players to participate and stay. So many php games fizzle either because of DM burnout (so don't set a pace you can't maintain) or because the pace slows down and players don't have an opportunity to post regularly.

These are my opinions. I hope they help.


----------



## sithramir (Jan 15, 2015)

I've never played any module before. Always been the DM and poor so I'm up for anything to get my fix


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm also reading through the 5E DMG at the moment and digging the idea of starting the setting small (local village plus adventure site) and building outward.  I'm going to cheat a bit on the "Everything" part of "Everything D&D Ever" and leave Blackmoor and Temple of the Frog in the past, with a possible time travel visit sometime in the future if/when we get to the DA series of adventures.  

So, here's my tentative plan - I'm going to reboot this game, starting with Village of Hommlet/Temple of Elemental Evil (just T1 to start and we'll keep going if interest remains steady).  I'll start up a new recruitment thread and anyone from this version gets first dibs and bring over their current character, tweaked slightly to fit the new background (relatively local to Hommlet).


----------



## sithramir (Jan 15, 2015)

Link please when done. Usually on my phone so might not see it . I'm in though


----------



## Brother Dave (Jan 27, 2015)

I apologize to everyone for my long absence.  For personal reasons I find it necessary to drop out of all of my games indefinitely.  Sorry for the inconvenience, all.  It has been fun.


----------



## Queenie (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey all. Kira wanted me to let you know she's having some trouble getting onto ENW, and she'll be back as soon as she can. I can reach her if you have need of contacting her.


----------

